# State of Ohio Resale License # for Garment Industry



## intothenight (Dec 4, 2007)

I have looked all over the Ohio.gov website to try and find the info on how to obtain one. May not be looking in the right area. I have an EIN number, is that the same thing. I was told by San Mar that I need a Ohio Resale License # for Garment Industry. Is there any one in Ohio that may now where to go to sign up for that. Thanks in advance for the help.

have a great day


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

intothenight said:


> I have looked all over the Ohio.gov website to try and find the info on how to obtain one. May not be looking in the right area. I have an EIN number, is that the same thing. I was told by San Mar that I need a Ohio Resale License # for Garment Industry. Is there any one in Ohio that may now where to go to sign up for that. Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> have a great day


EIN is your federal tax ID number. You will also need one from your state – mostly referred to as a state reseller's permit, resale license or vendor's license.

In Ohio, this license is issued by the County Auditor.

You can find a downloadable PDF brochure that explains more here: Ohio Department of Taxation

(see bullet point that reads 'Informational Brochure - Vendors: Sales Tax Laws in Ohio' under *Getting Started*.)


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm in Cleveland, where are you from? If you are in the Cleveland area, you will have to go downtown to the state building.


----------



## sevatcognir (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is the link for the Ohio vendors license

[media]http://tax.ohio.gov/documents/forms/sales_and_use/Applications-2010/ST_ST1.pdf[/media]


----------



## CWS (Jul 20, 2012)

Did you ever figure out what the State Resale License/Certificate in Ohio is? Is it the same as the vendors license or is it just the certificate to claim excemption from sales tax when you purchase the apparel for sale. Ohio is wacked. No one knows anything about this. I even talked to current retail people and they said I need it - thought I don't think they know what they have. HELP SOMEONE -does Ohio have a State Resale License and if so where do i go to get it? County Auditor has no idea and the State Website has nothing.


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

CWS said:


> Did you ever figure out what the State Resale License/Certificate in Ohio is? Is it the same as the vendors license or is it just the certificate to claim excemption from sales tax when you purchase the apparel for sale. Ohio is wacked. No one knows anything about this. I even talked to current retail people and they said I need it - thought I don't think they know what they have. HELP SOMEONE -does Ohio have a State Resale License and if so where do i go to get it? County Auditor has no idea and the State Website has nothing.


actually, to be fair, they DO know.. it's you that doesnt know, because you havent gone through the process.

yes, a state resale license is a vendors license.

yes, it's issued by the state, not the county. that's why the county auditor has no clue.

your application goes to columbus. 

the type of vendors license you need, depends on what you are doing.

have a shop? working booths at fairs? working from home and delivering to your customers?

my shop is at my house, i deliver to my customers. and have no store front or warehouse for customers to come to. so i have a deliver vendors license. 

you will need to file sales tax semi-annually with this type of license. and you do it right on the ohio business gateway website. obg.ohio.gov 

you can get the forms you need on the website, tax.ohio.gov or you can call them, 1-888-405-4089

believe it or not, they are quite friendly on the phone, and answered all my questions, told me exactly what i needed to do, how much, where to send it, etc...

within a week i had my shiny new vendors license.

how you speak to them has a huge bearing on how they speak to you, and how productive your phone call will be. they are people.

they know their jobs and their processes. 

if you call and tell them nobody knows nothing, that's about how much help you'll get from them.

if you call them, and play the innocent victim who just wants to get started but can't find where the forms are or where to send them and you just want to make sure you are doing everything properly the first time.... well.... you'll see how that goes.


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

btw: you said the state website has nothing????

tax.ohio.gov
right at the top of the page, click businesses
there is a wealth of information there.

you can also type vendor license into the search bar in the top right corner, and see pages of information. 
the first link is actually a 25 item faq about vendor licenses, how to apply, how to cancel, who needs one, etc...


----------

